# Anyone feed New Life Spectrum Pellets to tads?



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello, 

I am planning on feeding these pellets to my S.I. tads. They are top quality and come in a 1 mm size which is perfect for tads. I just wanted to see if anyone else feeds this food and what the results were. Here's the ingredients list:

Whole Antarctic krill meal, whole herring meal, wheat flour, squid meal, algae meal, soybean isolate, beta carotene, spirulina, garlic, vegetable and fruit extract (spinach, broccoli, red pepper, zucchini, tomato, pea, red and green cabbage, apple, apricot, mango, kiwi, papaya, peach, pear), vitamin a acetate, d-activated animal sterol (D3), vitamin B12 supplement, thiamine, DL alphatocophero (E), riboflavin supplement, folic acid, niacin, biotin, calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydro-chloride, l-ascorby-2-polyphosphate (stable C), choline chloride, ethylenediamine dihydroiodide, cobalt sulfate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate.

I plan on feeding these pellets in conjunction with Cyclop-eeze flake food and Micro blood worms for maximum color enhancement for the tads (They're S.I. tads which I hear will color up better with a good diet). 

Thanks for any input!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Let me know how it goes. I feed New Life almost exclusively to my fish. I also have cyclops-eze on hand as well. It's great stuff. They breed like crazy on it, I've got baby fish coming out of my ears. Anyone need some Cichlids? lol


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Mitch said:


> I am planning on feeding these pellets to my S.I. tads. They are top quality and come in a 1 mm size which is perfect for tads. I just wanted to see if anyone else feeds this food and what the results were.


There's got to be a bunch of threads talking about this. I know I've talked about it several times. Search is your friend.


----------



## daryl34 (Feb 24, 2007)

I use is for my thumb tads works great.

Daryl


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

johnc said:


> There's got to be a bunch of threads talking about this. I know I've talked about it several times. Search is your friend.


I've read most/all of them already. I was just wondering who uses this food and what the results were.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i feed it to tads and also use it as a gut load source for isos and crickets as well.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I use it all the time and my tads color up very early. My benedicta tads start to color up within days of hatching.

My SI's all started to color very young.

Deb


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Yep, I've used it for several years now, and recommended it multiple times on the board.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Julio said:


> i feed it to tads and also use it as a gut load source for isos and crickets as well.


Great idea Julio!! I never thought about feeding it to isos.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I use it excuslively as the high protein source of food for my tadpoles (in addition to spirulina and whatever else that isn't quite as high in protein). I've recommended it a number of times on the board as well. Great results and tads color up _fast_ and _bright_.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Glad to know everyone is getting such great results! I just fed my first feeding of this stuff to my SI tads, we'll see how it goes


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Same results here. My leucs color up very nicely...noticeably different than when I was feeding frog bytes, etc.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

I raised my SI's using NLS, tad bites, crushed omega shrimp pellets, superpig, and cyclopeeze (chose those based on a marriage of my years of FW fish experience and the dart frog related info I've read).. they came out healthy, 0 SLS froglets, and good color.

I'm sure I overdo it on my rotation, so I can't really single NLS out and say that's the reason they've turned out well... but I can bet it helped, and I'd recommend it as part of the lineup for anyone.


----------

